# how often do you clean cassette?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

How often do you clean cassette compared to the chain? How important do you think cleaning cassette is for reducing wear? I am not sure but I do it for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

not very often after i figured out how to properly (sparingly) lube my chain. I like my drivetrain clean as a wistle, and i like to clean my bikes. So as soon as i see that its not shiny and clean i clean, every two weeks - month.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll physically take the cassette off of the wheel when I get sick of looking at it dirty. Most of the gunk and dirt that gets packed in there never comes in contact with the chain or teeth so it doesn't attribute to the wear. However.... it might weigh a few grams so it's slowing you down a lot..


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

I clean it when it starts looking nasty...no regular schedule to it. I use the "rag floss" method, or sometimes use a thick cotton rope to get into the crevices. Using this method, I rarely have to take it off (which preserves those fragile aluminum lockrings and serrations).


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Whenever I lube my chain*

I lube my chain every 2-4 weeks and also after riding in the rain which happens in Singapore. I will use a Park Tool GSC-1 on the cogs, just to get the grit out of the cassette. It only takes a few seconds and worth the time. Generally, I will take the cassette off the freehub once a year or so and completely clean it in mineral spirits.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*cassette cleaning*



boneman said:


> I lube my chain every 2-4 weeks and also after riding in the rain which happens in Singapore. I will use a Park Tool GSC-1 on the cogs, just to get the grit out of the cassette. It only takes a few seconds and worth the time. Generally, I will take the cassette off the freehub once a year or so and completely clean it in mineral spirits.


Is mineral spirits better than degreaser? I don't have success removing stuck-on greasy stuff with degreaser& light brushing. maybe hot water will help.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Mineral spirits blows degreaser away...just soak whatever part you want clean in that stuff and the stuck-on gunk will completely dissolve. A light toothbrushing is all that is needed to finish the job.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Agreed*

Although environmentally, not as friendly compared to some of the citrus based degreaser. I reuse mine, decanting the gunk out and have managed to keep get by on a couple of small containers over the past couple of years. Use it primarily to soak chains and clean cassettes.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Usually when I transfer the cassette from one wheel to another, I spread out all the cogs on an oil drip pan and spray simple green and use a brush and clean it, I rinse it with water then I wipe it down with alcohol and put it on the grill of a 24" fan to dry.

I reinstall the cassette without gloves after this cleaning. Tried flossing and such, this gives "like new" best results, and doesn't take that long.


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Usually I clean mine once a month and I use the big fuzzy pipe cleaners with simple green. About twice a year, I remove it and clean it in the ultra sonic cleaner at work. May does that get it clean.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

About every 500-700 miles I clean the chain and cassette (depending on riding conditions sometimes more often). I've found using old coton t-shirts and cutting them into approximately 6"x6" pieces. I fold the pieces in two and thread between the gears. I usually do this after cleaning the chain with the Park Tool Chain Cleaner contraption and citrus-based cleaner. It gets the grease cleaner on the cassette making it very quick and easy to get looking like new.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I clean it every time I clean the chain. To me it only makes sense to clean all parts of the running gear together, chain, cassette, chain rings, pullies. If one part is left dirty it will spread dirt to the other parts.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Much less often. I give the chain a wipe after every ride. The cassette's a lot more trouble. I'm pretty good about cleaning the cassette and chain rings when I replace the chain, and sometimes if my drivetrain is looking particularly shameful I'll do them in between.


----------



## nagge (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe every other week.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Almost never on the road bikes unless it really looks bad. On the MTB it gets the brush and floss treatment post-ride if it looks gritty, but I don't spend too much time on it.


----------



## Pieter (Oct 17, 2005)

By way of contrast for your amusement, I announce I truly clean it every 100km or after every long ride.

I unscrew the lockring, thread the cog stack on a wire loop (like keys on a keyring) (to facilitate quick refitting in sequence) and clean with mineral spirits which I reuse. Using wet lube like Finish Line, no gunk builds op and the cogs clean instantly - just a swish and rinse in spirits and they are done.

I then flush with water and blow dry.

It goes back on with a ready and waiting freshly cleaned and lubed chain, the next one of 5 or so I use in rotation. I clean / lube chains in a batch when it is convenient.

The above sounds like a lot of hassle and complication, but in reality is quick and simple and requires a minimum of materials.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

jays35 said:


> Usually I clean mine once a month and I use the big fuzzy pipe cleaners with simple green. About twice a year, I remove it and clean it in the ultra sonic cleaner at work. May does that get it clean.


:thumbsup:I used to use diesel - too hard to manage - so now I go the u/sonic route - spectacular results.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I clean it whenever I clean my bike. I probably clean my bike every 200-300 miles. Or after a rain ride no matter what. I rarely ever take the chain or cassette off. I use Zepp citrus cleaner from Home Depot -- $10/gallon. Pipe cleaners? Rags? Cotton string? Fer Chrissakes, get a Park cassette brush ...


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

*I do it about twice a month or about 150 miles.*

I dont ride my bike in the rain. So far, my Dura Ace 7800 cassette have about 1800 miles and still running strong.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I just floss with a rag when it looks gunky, along with wiping clean the chain and jockey wheels. With my mechanical ineptitude, removing the cassette for deep-cleaning would be a highway to disaster, so I leave that to my LBS every year or so.


----------

